# Turbo Tax partnership



## midrangecity (Nov 10, 2017)

Has anyone seen if they are going to be continuing the Uber and Turbo Tax partnership where it waives your Turbo Tax fees? Saved me a lot of money last year. Just wondering before I start my return.


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

Bump I'm wondering the same thing last year saved me like $80, will they do the same this year, I know it's early irs doesn't even start accepting until end of January


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Lyft is doing it ,one would hope Uber is, too.


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok I just checked yeah it says file free with turbo tax


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

All 1040's are free to file if you make under $65k a year. And almost every state has free e-file.

Unless you have a complicated return or make over the free file amount, don't pay to file.

I use https://www.freetaxusa.com/

No connection, I just use it for the last 4 years.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Joesmith2012 said:


> Ok I just checked yeah it says file free with turbo tax


where did you see it? ive looked on Uber's site and cant find it

ah i found the link where it should be on partners dashboard, unfortunately i dont see it on mine

Turbo Tax website is giving a discount, instead of 119.99 its listed as 89.99


----------

